

Well played Coinkite - krambs
http://wuntusk.com/well-played-coinkite/

======
Daviey
I do not have high confidence in any bitcoin exchanges, they all seem to be
held together with rubber and glue. This one could well be different...

.. However, the ability to roll out even a simple change like this in such a
short time, suggests that there is no testing, code review, or anything...

So praise them for being responsive, but I'd shun them for proving to be
unsafe... which ultimately is what matters more.

------
dochex
Just trying to keep the simple, simple... It's hard.

I mean as a programmer, the challenge is to keep making the simple changes
easy to do. Often change management and testing start to get in the way.

